# internet connection problem with BELKIN f5d7234-4-h V5



## minimind (Oct 13, 2010)

Im connecting normally to the internet through a PPOE setup and i want to configure my wireless modem to share internet with another computers. I followed the instructions and when it reached the Connect To Internet step it dosent connect. I changed the settings with DHCP server on and off and no protection for Wi.Fi but no succes. I need help fast ! thanks


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

when the Belkin Setup Assistant fails to connect to the Internet, you should see a screen with more information about why, instructions and troubleshooting steps etc.

are you getting that


----------



## minimind (Oct 13, 2010)

i managed to make it work!! you have to leave 'blank' on field that request the name of the ISP provider when you enter the connection details. Thanks for the help,


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

minimind said:


> i managed to make it work!! you have to leave 'blank' on field that request the name of the ISP provider when you enter the connection details. Thanks for the help,


that is what i call a *no name* ISP :laugh:

good going! :grin:

take a marker and write the needed info, blanks included, on the bottom of the unit for next time :wave:


----------

